# Thunderbird-bin won't emerge [SOLVED]

## Tony0945

I've been having this problem for three days now. The checksum is off by four bytes. Is anyone else having this problem? Should I just mask this version?

```
[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0::gentoo [38.2.0::gentoo] USE="crashreporter (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ar -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -he -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta_LK -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 6,483 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 6,483 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0::gentoo

 * thunderbird-bin_x86_64-38.3.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.2/linux/lightning.xpi'

--2015-10-04 12:39:25--  http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.2/linux/lightning.xpi

Connecting to 192.168.0.102:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 6637522 (6.3M)

Saving to: '/usr/portage/distfiles/lightning-4.0.2.xpi'

/usr/portage/distfi 100%[=====================>]   6.33M  --.-KB/s   in 0.07s  

2015-10-04 12:39:25 (94.4 MB/s) - '/usr/portage/distfiles/lightning-4.0.2.xpi' saved [6637522/6637522]

!!! Fetched file: lightning-4.0.2.xpi VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      6637522

!!! Expected: 6637618

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/lightning-4.0.2.xpi._checksum_failure_.h2A7tj'

!!! Couldn't download 'lightning-4.0.2.xpi'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-38.3.0/temp/build.log'

 * 

```

Last edited by Tony0945 on Sun Oct 04, 2015 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kikko

Hi Tony0945

I've tried to download the lightining.xpi extension by hand, but size matches with the one in Manifest file:

```
tmp # wget http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.2/linux/lightning.xpi

--2015-10-04 22:47:09--  http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.2/linux/lightning.xpi

Risoluzione di archive.mozilla.org... 54.192.162.60

Connessione a archive.mozilla.org|54.192.162.60|:80... connesso.

Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 6637618 (6,3M) [application/x-xpinstall]

Salvataggio in: "lightning.xpi"

lightning.xpi                             100%[=======================================================================================>]   6,33M  1,57MB/s   in 4,7s

2015-10-04 22:47:14 (1,34 MB/s) - "lightning.xpi" salvato [6637618/6637618]

tmp # ls -l lightning.xpi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6637618 15 ago 07.32 lightning.xpi

```

your issue is curious... IMHO your proxy (192.168.0.102:8080) has the old version (4.0.1) in cache: 

```
tmp # wget http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.1/linux/lightning.xpi

--2015-10-04 22:54:14--  http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases//4.0.1/linux/lightning.xpi

Risoluzione di archive.mozilla.org... 54.192.162.60

Connessione a archive.mozilla.org|54.192.162.60|:80... connesso.

Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 6637522 (6,3M) [application/x-xpinstall]

Salvataggio in: "lightning.xpi.1"

lightning.xpi.1                           100%[=======================================================================================>]   6,33M  1,81MB/s   in 4,3s

2015-10-04 22:54:19 (1,47 MB/s) - "lightning.xpi.1" salvato [6637522/6637522]
```

Size (6637522) matches with yours  :Wink: 

Regards

PS: Sorry for the "localized" wget output  :Razz: 

----------

## Tony0945

 *kikko wrote:*   

> Hi Tony0945
> 
> I've tried to download the lightining.xpi extension by hand, but size matches with the one in Manifest file:
> 
> Code omitted
> ...

 

I thought that I was using a direct mirror when I edited repos.conf but needed to change GENTOO_MIRRORS in /etc/make.conf as well. Perhaps I should should not be mixing the two methods. SYNC was explicitly deprecated but I've seen no mention of GENTOO_MIRRORS. With a different mirror, all went well for both thunderbird-bin and thunderbird.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

SYNC was for the portage tree. Its no longer used.

GENTOO_MIRRORS is for fetching distfiles.

GENTOO_MIRRORS needs te be a list of at least three servers, to cope with one going down and some redundance being available.

mirrorselect will find you some mirrors.  

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/

                http://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo

                http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/

                http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ 

                http://64.50.236.52/ 

                http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ 

                http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ 

                http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ 

                http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ 

                http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl 

                http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ 

                http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo 

                http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ 

                http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/ 

                http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ 

                http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ 

                http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/"

http_proxy="http://192.168.10.119:8080"
```

Mine are all http mirrors as I run http-replicator to cache distfiles downloads.

----------

## Tony0945

Ah! Thanks for explaining the distinction.

----------

